# Rare Telemann Passion recordings



## trogne (Nov 15, 2021)

Hello,

I love Telemann, including his Passions.

There are 2 extremely rare recordings of Telemann Passions that I've been looking forward to hear for years :

- "Arie und Choräle aus 4 Passionen der Jahre 1761-1764", selections from never fully recorded passions to this day (except the aforementioned Lucas Passion 1764) :
https://www.muziekweb.nl/en/Link/DBX13418/Arie-und-Choräle-aus-4-Passionen-der-Jahre-1761-1764

- "Johannes-Passion 1757", for which there's a sole aria posted here :




This passion was never recorded. As you can see in the comments, someone out there have a copy of the raw material from a live concert, but I have no reply from him.

Any help would be much appreciated !

Thanks,

Patrick


----------

